# What items do you splurge on?  What do you save on?



## Selene (Aug 29, 2006)

For me:

I generally go for drugstore brands (and use coupons / buy on sale) when it comes to shampoo, soap, shower gel, facial cleanser, cleaning products in general, lipbalm, and most lipsticks and lip glosses.  I find that these are good enough for me. My skin is not especially sensitive, and my hair looks fine as long as I wash it and brush it.  There are a lot of drugstore lip products I like, especially Softlips lip balm, and L'Oreal lipsticks/lipglosses.  Even the cheapest brands (i.e. Wet n' Wild, which sells for $1-$2 per item) have some nice lip stuff.  I also save money by getting cheap haircuts (my hairstyle is very simple, just long and slightly wavy with bangs), trimming my bangs myself, and doing my own nails.

However, I am willing to spend a bit more on the following things:
-Dermatologist prescribed anti-acne treatments (i.e. retin-a, etc.) because they work very well for me, which makes them worth their price.
-High end eyeshadows and blush, because I have noticed them to be of much higher quality than cheaper ones, in general.  Plus, being able to test them out in the store is a big advantage.
-Foundation/concealer, because I notice a quality difference between high end and drugstore stuff, and it's important to be able to test it out before buying to get the shade exactly right. 

When it comes to nailpolish, I buy whatever is good, which tends to be midpriced (i.e. $5-$10 per bottle).  There are a few notable exceptions that are cheaper, though (i.e. some Sally Hansen polishes).  I generally don't spend more than $10 per bottle, unless the color is really something special that I can't get for cheaper.  I will splurge on higher end base and topcoats (Nailtiques and Seche Vite respectively), because I find that the base and topcoats make a big difference in the quality and durability of my manicures.  

What about you?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm working on replacing all my makeup with MAC...so i guess i splurge on makeup. except for liquid eyeliner, i LOVE Wet n Wild's liquid liner


----------



## glueme (Aug 29, 2006)

I tend to save on things like translucent powder (since I only use it to catch fall out and to -very- lightly set makeup), nail polish and mascara.  I still haven't brought myself to spending $20 on mascara!

I used to save on lipgloss and lipstick too, but lately I've been splurging on MAC's stuff.  I still buy drugstore lipstuff sometimes, and I'm even considering my move to MAC lipstuff not too smart, sicne I don't really like the consistency of the lipglasses much anyway.  I much prefer slicker, less ticky drugstore formulas such as Rimmel, CG Smoothwear and Revlon Superlustrous l/g.


----------



## lara (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't cheap out on mascara. Once you've gone for Bad Gal Lash, you can never go back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing beats Rimmel liquid liner, though!


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 29, 2006)

i only buy MAC products, with the exception of some aveda eyeliners, lip liners, and skin-type (foundation, powder, etc.) products since i get a discount, i guess i'm going cheap for those!


----------



## coco chanel (Aug 29, 2006)

I too save on things like shampoo, conditioner (im lucky enough to have found that trevor sorbie moisture conditioner and sunsilk blonde shampoo work amazingly well on my blonde coloured hair), shower gel, razors, body creams, nail polish, and skincare (i find my skin loves j&j face wash, face wipes and im loving nivea sunkissed skin moisturiser) and splurge on makeup! My staples are lancome foundation, becca concealer, ysl faux cils mascara, clarins eyebrow pencil and mac smoulder pencil. I cant live without these. My wallet hates me I wish I could find a cheaper d/s alternative!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 29, 2006)

I tend to spluge when it comes to my face
I dont mind spending money for good cleansers/exfoliators/moisturizers because they are not all the same. The only drug store brand I will buy is Biore, or if I have to get something else because I cant afford my regular stuff it cant be perfumy or have big granuals. Im wierd that way.

I save money on nail polish I will buy the 99cent store kind and put on like 3 coats. 

With mascara I tried the expensive stuff and found it to be the same as the cheaper brands so I spent $18 on my last mascara and I wouldnt do it again.

I do spend money on my foundation/powder,
I will splurge on primers becuase they really make a big difference.

 I dont mind using cheap shadow from time to time but I cant do everything cheap because they dont have enough pigments for my darker skintone and end up either looking ashy.

I tend to spend alot on hair products because of the kind of hair I have I cant just put anything on it or it will dry out.
Wow, I never really looked at how much of a Cosmetics Snob I am!!


----------



## Annie (Aug 29, 2006)

I go to the drug store for mascara (I can't justify spending 20 dollars on it if I'll just have to throw it away in a couple months), pencil form eyeliner, pressed powder, nail polish, skincare, body wash and hair products other than shampoo/conditioner.

Eyeshadow and lipglosses are actually about half and half. I have equal amounts of high end and low end products for that.

I totally splurge on my shampoo/conditioner, foundation, liquid/cream eyeliner, lipstick, lipliner and blush.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 29, 2006)

I splurge on:

Cleanser (I love Chanel Le Gel Purity), Lanza Hair product, eye and face cream, anti oxident serum, makeup brushes, foundation, powder, concealer, eyeshadow, mascara, eye liners, brow kits... and an occasional lippy once in a while... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and body wash!

I save on:  
shampoo, conditioner, hair dye, hair spray, manicure and pedicure supplies, makeup sponges, eyemakeup remover, body lotion, home waxing kits, face scrub...


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 29, 2006)

I splurge on foundation, mascara(lancome is the best), eyeshadow,liner, body scrub and body cream/lotion, shower gel( since I discovered Philophy shower gels),hair conditoner, hair treatments and styling products since my hair is relaxed and needs more of everything and certain facial care products! I save on everything else!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2006)

I splurge on foundation, powder, concealer, mascara, blush, spot treatments, toner, some cleansers and highlighter.

I save on lipgloss usually and some of my cleansers as well as shampoo, conditioner, razors.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 29, 2006)

Cheap: Facial cleansers, toners (I may be changing the facial thing, when I have money to see if the expensive is worth it), lip balm, nail polish (moderatley priced), liquid eyeliner, highlighter/shimmer, styling product

Splurge: Foundation, powder, lipstick/gloss, eyeshadow, Fluidlines, shampoo, conditioner

There are a few products where I do the opposite of what I listed (Milani eyeshadows), but I mostly stay true to that. I've noticed a big difference between drugstore foundation and powder and dept. store. Same with lipstick and eyeshadow, though again there are exceptions


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 29, 2006)

i go expensive on my face, period. for that matter, 99.5% of everything i use on my face is by mac. makeup, microfine refinisher, studio moisture cream, and studio moisture fix. i also use mac brush cleaner, fix+, etc.

shampoo and conditioner are both sunsilk, since i adore it. body wash is pond's lotion ribbons swirl, with in-shower leave on body lotion. essentially, i get everything but my makeup and facial cleanser and care at target.

perfume is always designer, though. nail polish switches back and forth between mac, essie, and OPI.


----------



## ette (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't really cheap out on anything. Cheap things just don't work for me. The only thing I buy at the drugstore that I use on me other than toothbrushes, toothpastes, lip balm, etc., is my hair dye. I use Clairol Nice N' Easy Glaze in Dark Brown and then dye my hair once every 3 weeks with Clairol Natural Instincts in Dark Warm Chesnut. My face products are Biotherm, my body wash is as well, my shampoos/conditioners are TiGi, Matrix, or Pureology, my bath products (soaps included) are Lush, my makeup is MAC, Nars, and whatever depending on perfume, foundation, and mascara. My nail polishes are Essie, OPI, or MAC. LOL I spend too much.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2006)

I use coupons for toiletries & clothes/shoe shopping (when I have them).
I will use just about any brand l/s & l/l, as long as I like the color.

I splurge on LE cosmetics & food.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 15, 2007)

the only cheap thing i use is: nailpolish or tres semme hairspray...


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 15, 2007)

i splurge on foundation, concealer, haircare, eyeshadow, blush, most makeup brushes, perfume..

i find that cheap perfume doesn't last long at all, most cheap makeup brushes shed or just feel nasty, most cheap eyeshadows and blushes don't go on bright enough for me or blend well enough, cheap haircare tends to leave my hair either frizzy, greasy or fades my color and my HG foundation and concealer just happen to be high end.

everything else, like lip gloss, lipstick, cleansers, mascara, eyeliner... i buy a mixture of drugstore and department store products


----------



## divinedime (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Wow, I never really looked at how much of a Cosmetics Snob I am!!_

 




I spluge on Foundation, primers, eye shadows, and getting my eyebrows threaded.
I go drugstore on everything else.  My locs are established and they seem to accept whatever because I may use something different every month to twist them with since even after 5 years I do not have a routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My face at the moment seems to like St Aves and Sea Breeze but an associate at Sephora got me to try the Muraid Enzyme something other mask and I liked it so I may look into the other products.
I only buff my nails or put on clear.
L/s and L/G I will go cheap with because I'm just going to eat it off anyway, but I will admit that I have just paid 7 dollars for some lip balm (Rosebud Strawberry lip balm) and I love it.


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 15, 2007)

Rarely do I purchase cheap facial products, cosmetics, perfumes, and cosmetic brushes as I find the high end brands just can't compare to those economically found.  However, I have no trouble buying shampoo and conditioner (for all the expensive products I’ve owned, nothing can compare to the way Pert Plus reacts to my long hair- it’s just that good), shower gel, nail polish, and lip balm at my local drugstore.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a cheapskate on skincare because I don't really have sensitive skin. For my skincare, I've been using Cetaphil because I love how mild it is and it really stopped the break outs on my chin (happens a lot, I don't know why) But for make-up removal, I really splurge because not all make-up removers can melt waterproof mascara. Currently, I'm using Shu Uemura cleansing oil, and it's about lovely!

I definitely splurge on make-up because I love color, but I buy both high end and drugstore brands so it evens out. Besides, sometimes, I can really find some jewels in the drugstore make-up.

For my hair, I've always just used normal drugstore shampoo and conditioner (Pantene and Dove), but the softening serum I use is Kerastase. It really helps prevent split ends, and my brittle hair needs all the help it can get. LOL

For lotions and stuff, I prefer The Body Shop. I don't know if that counts as drugstore or high end. I've never really considered it high end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For accessories like brushes, I have a plethora from different brands. I find that Manicare makes very good dome-shaped eyeshadow brushes, so I've never felt the need to buy expensive ones for that. Sephora has some good inexpensive stuff too, but for foundation I've stuck to MUFE, and blending has always been MAC 217 and 224. It's unbeatable.

For perfume, I have never used any of the drugstore stuff. Smells like men's deodorant, and while that's not a bad smell, Id rather it not be wafting from my skin! Recently, I've been using Givenchy, Escada and I'm considering Dior. I love perfume so I never scrimp on this!

For treatments, I SPLURGE!! I love getting my hair dyed at expensive high-end salons. I have a personal manicurist (though I don't seem to call on her often enough because I actually hate nail polish!) I go to a sauna and steam bath/spa at least once a week (this really vastly improves skin condition like whoa!) I can save on hair treatments by doing it myself in the steam bath though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have also gotten my hair alternately permed and rebonded at Class A salons only (it's scary, how they treat hair in the more inexpensive salons!) I also get facials done monthly and I get those mineral mud body treatments at spas once a week. I guess I'm just a real beauty addict!


----------



## meiming (Nov 15, 2007)

Now I splurge on foundation, cheeks and cleansers and spf. I haven't found any mascara so far that's amazing enough to splurge on. I don't really splurge on eyeshadow YET because I figure I will once I get the hang of using it. Same with the eye brushes. I am still mangling mine as I figure out how to use them, clean them without doing harm so I think of it as a training wheel set until I feel confident to buy a nicer set without ruining it and wasting the money. Until then, the cheaper stuff is okay for me to practice with. Stuff like shampoo and conditioner I buy salon that's on sale, although I suppose that's still a bit more expensive than drugstore.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 15, 2007)

I splurge on everything!  Haircare products, styling products, body products, skin care stuff.....but most importantly....makeup!!!!!

One big exception, mascara.  Its the only thing that dont splurge on.  Ive found I get the same results as the high end and I have to throw it away every 2 months anyways.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 15, 2007)

i splurge on everything hehe i dont really use anything drugstore.... 
but top priority for splurging  i feel has to go to skin care and foundation. if it will keep my skin clear and not break me out, i dont care how much it costs.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 15, 2007)

I tend to save on body  products.  I use Trader Joe's lotion, body wash, etc.  I splurge on face products (Arbonne, Origins), hair products (Aveda, Paul Mitchell) and makeup.  I just can't use cheap makeup or face products.  There are some really good, affordable hair care products, but I like what I'm using.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 15, 2007)

i am so cheap so I basically save on everything except for my skincare and lipgloss(why do i do this!?!?!) and I will occasionally buy paul mitchell hair care but not often.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 15, 2007)

i splurge on makeup but for hair and skincare i save on.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 16, 2007)

Splurging or going cheap.... well it depends on what you mean by splurging. It's all relative and depends on your disposable income the $-to-product-size-and-usage-ratio and where you live.......

First off, I buy what works for me. If I can find a cheaper alternative, I go for it. If something is pricey, it better perform well and lasts a while.

*Things I splurge on:*

* Facial cleanser. It's got to be fragrance-free and work for my *very oily sensitive* skin. (My current product - Super Sensitive Baby Shampoo and Bodywash by California Baby; $10-12 for 8.5 oz)

* Bodywash. It's got to be frangrance-free and work on my *dry body* skin. (My current product - same as the facial cleanser above. It works for my oily face as well as my dry body skin. It's neither too moisturizing for my face, nor too stripping for my body.)

* Oil Facial Moisturizer. I buy several organic vegetable/nut oils and essential oils, at an online retailer or the healthfood store. I mix them in a particular ratio and put the mix in a amber glass bottle with dropper top. It's initially a higher expense than "regular" d/s moisturizers, but ends up being cheaper at cost-per-ounce/use. It's one of the best things I've ever used on my oily sensitive facial skin! 

* Body Lotion/Creams. For the winter, I buy organic almond oil, fractionated coconut oil, cocoa butter and shea butter, at an online retailer. I mix some of these products into a cream or lotion. Much more expensive than d/s stuff, but not necessarily more expensive than some high-end skincare lines.  For the summer, I use Denham's Cocoa Butter Lotion or Denham's Shea Butter Lotion. (I buy those online, for about $5-7 each + shipping.)

* Foundation. For liquid foundation, I've been buying Stila's Oil-free foundation, at $32. (It works well for me in the winter.) For MMU powder foundation, I've been buying Alima's Satin Matte foundation, at $19 + shipping. (That brand works well for me the rest of the year, when my skin is at it's oiliest.) D/s brands just don't have my shade or the texture I like/need. (I'm a MMM/light CCC with warm peachy undertones, thanks to my bi-racial "brown" mom. My skin is very oily and sensitive.)

* Concealer. I like MUFE Full Coverage at $30 or Lorac at $15. Works well for undereye, without being too greasy on my oily skin and they also don't creep into the fine lines.

* Lash products. I'm currently in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Shiseido's lash curler, Shiseido's Lash Primer and Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes mascara. The curler is the best for my big eyes and long lashes. The primer makes them even longer and thicker looking and helps the mascara to stick better. The mascara is making my lashes look amazing (even without the curler or primer...) and it doesn't smear (despite not being water-proof,) clump or flake on me. - I also get my lashes professionally tinted, every 6 weeks. (I have dark brown lashes with blondish tips. The tint colors the tips and also makes some of the finer hairs more obvious.)

* Brow Products. I'm currently in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Laura Mercier's Brow Duo Powders and Laura Mercier's (clear!) Brow Gel. I own the powder in Ash - for darker makeup days/nights and in Deep Blonde - for a more subtle/nude yet polished brow. (I have dark brown brows, but Deep Blonde still works for me. I wonder what sort of blonde would wear this?! It's definitely more for brunettes or darker.) I apply the powders with a Laura Mercier's Angled Brow Brush (bought half price on Ebay.) After applying the brow gel, I brush through my brows one more time, with a Sonia Kashuk Mascara Spoolie (from Target for $3.)

* Perfumes. I prefer higher-end perfumes over cheapy ones, although I do draw the line at $100. They last longer and you use less. The scents are also often more sophisticated/refined. - I do however, also own a few lovely (cheaper) fragrance oils that I bought whilst on vaccation/travel to the Middle East, Africa, South America and the Caribbean. (I suppose if you don't count the $ I spend on the actual trip, these scents were cheaper - compared to scents bought in the US or Europe.)

* Hair Salon Service and Hair Products. I have curly (thanks to my bi-racial mom,) dry (thanks again Mom,) and color-treated (to cover some gray) hair. Cheaper "salons" like Super Cuts just don't know how to handle my hair. At my favorite local salon, I may pay more for a color service and cut, but my stylist knows how to work WITH MY HAIR TEXTURE.  (My hair is curly and below-shoulder-lenght and coloring at home is a major PITA.) Same goes for d/s hair care products. I'm on the no/low poo routine and need products that are silicone- and mineral oil-free. I buy my hair products online or splurge on some Bumble & Bumble Creme De Coco Condish at my salon.

* Spa Services. I get my body hair removed by a professional waxing service, at my local Hair Salon - which also houses a Spa. That's $200 + tip - every 6 weeks from November to April - every 4 weeks the rest of the year. (I have my underarms waxed - every 2 weeks regardless of time of year at $20 + tip, each time.) The same aesthetician also shapes my brows with tweezers (my sensitive face can't handle wax,) every 4-6 weeks..... Lastly, a facialist (?) tints my lashes, every 6 weeks.  - All of this ends up being expensive, but it's worth it - at least for me. Shaving and home waxing kits are too much of a hassle, for me.

*Things that are "inbetween" splurging and cheap:*

* Makeup Tools. Some of my brushes are relatively cheap, at under $10 each. Others may have cost me $20-30 each, but they are high quality and have lasted me for many years. While initially more expensive, the "cost-to-usage-ratio made them worth it. It all depends on what sort of performance I need them to accomplish. Same goes for my Shiseido Lash Curler. (See above under Lash Products.)
(BTW: I'm still trying to convice myself to shelling out $42 for MAC's 187.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Things I buy on the cheap:*

* Handlotion. I get whatever is on sale, moisturizing enough, doesn't have a stong odor/scent and comes in small tubes, for toting around in my smallish purse.

* Nail services and polish. I get a serious pedicure, about every 6 weeks, during sandal season. (I bring my own polish and implements to the salon.) I don't pay more than $20 + tip. Inbetween I change the polish myself. The rest of the year, I don't bother.... I can't stand nail polish on my finger. I buy my polish mostly at Sally's BSS - on sale at some sort of BOGO deal.

* Lip Products. Although I love lippies (and probabably own over 60!) I rarely buy high-end lip products. Most of my lippies and glosses are no more than $10. (I go hog-wild if there is a BOGO deal.) I have a few Nars, and Clinique lippies/glosses, but that's only because the color is unique and I fell in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with it. - For lip balm, I am craaaaaazy about Labello. I can only find in Vancouver, BC.... but I go there every year, so it's easy for me to stock up on anyway.

Eye Shadows. I'm often too lazy to apply e/s... so I don't often "waste" money on them. I have only a few high-end Stila and Nars e/s and only because the SA/MA at Sephora used them on me and they looked great. I just bought a ton of cheapy ($1) samples of Alima's MMU loose e/s (along with my full-sized refills of their powder foundation) and I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still, I only use them occassionally..... and those generous samples will last me a while.

* Blushes. I used to use a peachy/nude and a rosy plum blush as well as a bronzer from Paula's Choice. I bought them online at $9 each during a free-shipping deal, over a year ago. Although I used them pretty much daily, they are still 3/4 full. Then I discovered Alima's MMU Powder Blushes and fell in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (I bought $1 samples, first.) Now, I own 4 of their blushes and one of their bronzers in full-size. They are initially pricey at $14(plus free shipping,) but will are so concentrated that they will last at least a year or more. 

* Gel Eyeliner. Unlike my laziness with applying e/s, I do line my eyes regularly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own 3 gel eyeliners by Paula's Choice. They were $9 each, plus shipping (maybe $10.) I find that they perform the same as MAC Fluidline..... I tightline using a Laura Mercier's flathead push liner brush, which I bought on Ebay for half price - and I sometimes also line the upper lashline (on the lid) with my Paula's Choice Precision Liner Brush ($10 + maybe some shipping.)


***************************************

There may be other things I could mention, but I'm having a "senior moment" (at 39) and can't think of them, right now. This post is long enough, anyway.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

*Splurge on:*
**Hair products.* I have bought cheap products in the past, but after going to beauty school and learning about hair and products, I've stopped. A lot of drugstore brands are really cheap (in quality). They use cheap ingredients that don't do anything for the hair or aren't good for the hair. Pantene, Pert, vo5, are some of the cheap hair products available. You can say they work for you, whatever floats your boat. I won't put that cheap shit in my hair. I advise people to spend a little more on professional products because its worth it. I use shampoo/conditioner from an exclusive beauty supply store. I use Redken hair spray. If you go to a salon, they are not just trying to get you to buy their expensive products...they're trying to get you to purchase whats good for your hair. Many "salons" like Ulta, Image Beauty, are really just beauty supply stores with a hidden "salon". They're called phantom salons. you can google it...

*Certain makeup: *I'm trying to ween myself off of drugstore makeup, because it sucks for me. I'm starting to shop at MAC or even Fyrinnae for eyeshadows. I use MAC foundation and concealer, and bronzer. For me, those are things that you need to spend a little more on, because a $3 foundation doesn't cut it for me. Especially since at MAC they are geniuses and can match your colors perfectly. I was wearing an orange foundation 3 shades darker than my skin because it was from CVS and how the hell am I supposed to try it on and see? Drugstore eyeshadows can be okay, but for the most part my collection of cheap shadows sucks. I have a cover girl bronzer and it is also cheap in quality. No thanks


*Stuff I get at the drugstore:*
**Soap: *I use Dove for sensitive skin. I don't have sensitive skin but my gynecologist recommended it. Works for me. Plus I get like 2 bars for under $5. Soap is usually pretty cheap

**Deodorant: *To be honest, I rarely use deodorant. I don't sweat or smell that much, so I might use it 2-3 times a week. I think I'm using Dove right now. As long as it smells good, works like it should, and doesn't leave marks on my shirts I'm good.

* *Face wash: *I really shouldn't use drugstore face wash. But I've yet to find a good skincare line that does what it should. So I'm using Cetaphil. Its been doing its job. Its pretty gentle but it works.

* *Mascara:* Personally, mascara is mascara. I haven't found a mascara that completely blows my mind and does what it says. I am not going to spend $20 on a mascara unless someone puts it on me and shows me that its magnificent. I've only come across a couple of bad mascaras (maybelline great lash, cg marathon). Other than that, I just pick a black mascara with a curved brush and I'm good to go. And they usually work good enough for me.

**Lip Gloss:* I have tried so many lip glosses in my life. cover girl, maybelline, almay, revlon, wet n wild, bonne bell, rimmel, mark, avon, zoya, mac. It just all depends on what you get. I've gotten sucky ones from time to time, but for the most part spending $5 or less is a great deal for me. To be honest, I have tried MAC lipglass and hated it. It was really sticky and I didn't like the colors. I'm not sure if I'll try them again. I'd pick CG wetslicks or something over a lipglass. The same goes for chapstick. I have a strawberry banana bonne bell that works great. I also have a tube of Kiehl's lip treatment that was a gift. So I could care less what kind of chapstick as long as it doesn't taste bad and it works. I personally like Burt's Bees the best.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

I love to splurge on mostly everything, all my hair care products, makeup, perfume, did I mention makeup, makeup removers, o and always splurge on all of my face products, I have such sensitive skin, however I am not really a big fan of nail polish I am always so busy I barely have time to do my nails espcially now b/c I have to carry my baby around, so therefore I do not splurge on nail stuff.


----------



## Peeech (Nov 18, 2007)

I spend more money on natural organic products. I make sure they dont have any strange chemicals or ingredients in them. Anything that goes on my skin basically.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll spend money for foundation, and face colors (eyeshadow, blush, lipstick, etc.).  I always buy drugstore mascara and only when it is on sale.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 18, 2007)

for me, i usually splurge on cosmetics...i love lipglosses and lipsticks. eyeshadows are a close second. i rarely ever use foundation or powder (i can hear the whispers of shock now) unless i know i'm going to be photographed, but those items are high-end as well. my blushes are high end, so are my nail polishes and eyeliners. now, that's not to say that i don't have some drugstore stuff in there, too, because nothing beats a good drugstore find.

i also splurge on haircare. my hair is so very fine and it tolerates so very few things. i have to dye it dark to keep it looking healthy (and the dark brings out the healthy glow in my skin) because the lord did not bless me with a flattering natural color. i go back and forth with dyeing my hair...if i'm really bored or antsy, i'll do it myself, otherwise, i love to go to the salon and get pampered.

body care is inbetween...i really don't care much about lotions, as long as they smell nice. i have some cheapie ones and some that were a little more. i'm a really big perfume fan, though...and that stuff is all expensive. i have probably 20 fragrances, but i try to mitigate the cost by buying off e-bay or an online discount retailer. still expensive, but not nearly as much as paying full price at a department store. oh, and i also get my legs waxed...too many ingrown hairs when i shave, so i choose to spend so that i don't have to deal with them anymore. i'll get my legs lasered when i can save enough money.

my skin care (facial) goes up and down. i haven't yet found the "perfect" moisturiser, so i buy both cheap and expensive. lately i've been using boots day and night creams, and those are nice, but when i'm done, i'll probably look to high-end again. i do really like this kiehl's eye cream i'm using, but i'll likely get that moisturelush eye cream when it comes out.

anyway...i, for the most part, splurge, but i'm not beneath snapping up a good bargain when i see one!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 18, 2007)

As much as I love all of my MAC products, I'm sadden to find out I have spent over $450 dollars in just the last few months since I really started collecting. I do plan to changing 98% of my makeup over to MAC just because I like how it work so much better, but sometimes I hate to part with my money to do so. 

I splurge on eyeshadow, cream for the dry skin on my face, and some hair care products, but when it comes to lip products I'll buy whatever I like that I come across, since I am addicted to lip gloss, chapstick and balms. Shampoo and conditioner really don't matter to me, but there are times that I will spend more if I think it will do what I want. Everything else is a toss up. It all depends on how I feel the day I'm buying and how much money I have at the time.


----------



## eulchen (Nov 18, 2007)

i splurge on almost everything, considering my student budget. shower gels, soaps, lotions, facial moisturizers are all by Lush, but i do get discount there.

make up is mostly MAC, with only a little Benefit, i own only few brushes, but all are by MAC or B Never.

perfumes, its Lush or B Never for me.

though these are not always the highest of the high-end, they are something i have to allow myself. 

on the other hand i do not have a car, smoke cigarettes and cosmetic treatments, aside from getting my brows done once in a while, because im a sissy when it comes to pulling my brow hairs. I dont shop for clothes very often and im living in the cheapest student apartment house in this city. so i guess its pretty balanced.


----------



## redambition (Nov 19, 2007)

i tend to splurge on pretty much all of my cosmetics and beauty products. since i went to high end stuff, i've come to like it a lot more than the cheaper stuff i used to use.

apart from paw paw ointment. i love this stuff, and it's so cheap!


----------



## user79 (Nov 19, 2007)

Splurge:

- hair products
- eyeshadows
- lipstick/lipgloss
- blush
- eye cream, some moisturizers
- foundation

Save:

- some moisturizers / lotion
- nail polish
- cleanser
- mascara
- lipbalm


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 19, 2007)

I splurge on any item if the drugstore version has failed. So, I always give drugstore things a shot and if nada works then i look for a high end version. once i find something i love, i pretty much stick to it.
ya know what they say, if it ain't broken, don't try to fix it!!




however, I will never buy a drugstore foundation...to much effort trying to find the perfect color match!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 23, 2007)

Splurge:
-e/s
-fluidliners
-foundation
-perfume
-shoes
-jackets/coats
-suits
-night out with friends
-hand bags

Save:
-hair products (lucky to have inherited good hair genes)
-facial cleansers/moisturizers (Olay works great for me. Ironically I'm allergic to high-end products)
-nail polish
-panty hose (I buy moderately priced ones. They are going to eventually rip so I would not pay a premium, well, maybe for nice fish nets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-haircuts (need to work on making the slurge department)
-workout clothes (no holes, keep me dry - that's all I care about)
-runners (I don't believe in paying 200 dollar for sneakers)
-vitamins and supplements (I don't really think they do much)
-over-priced shi-shi restaurants (not into the microscopic dishes that have too many things going on in it)


----------



## mistella (Nov 23, 2007)

I splurge on skincare & foundation. I keep buying new moisturizers! it gets expensive. I wont spend a lot on fake eyelashes and body/hand lotions.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 23, 2007)

I *splurge* on eye shadows, fluidlines, hair care products, blush, foundation

I *save* on mascara, lotion, bodywash, fake eyelashes, lipglosses, lip liners, bronezers and powder.


----------



## courters (Nov 26, 2007)

I splurge on all my makeup: e/s, lip stuff, mascara, blush, concealer, and powder.  I also splurge on perfume, but I don't buy it that often.

I save on all my hair stuff and cleansers (face and body) and I get my OPI nailpolish at an online discount store, so it's not much more than drugstore stuff.


----------



## shortcake (Dec 8, 2007)

Splurge: Face cleanser, moisterizer, foundation, concealer (Cle De Peau), Shampoo, Conditioner, Perfume...

Save: Razors, Shave Gel, Body Lotion, Lip Balm (Rosebud Salve)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2007)

I splurge on foundation, concealer, and anything for my FACE!
i prefer using high end brands as well but I don't work and I have to rely on birthday money and my allowance so I usually go for drugstore eyeshadows, blushes, and lipglosses as long as the pigment is good!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 16, 2007)

I splurge on MAC and other high end beauty products, skin care products and hair care products. 

I scrimp on clothes. I /love/ thrift stores and always find amazing things. I found a brand new guess shirt that I love for $4 the other day. (I probably could have gone to the mall and bought it for $50...but why??) Oooh, and a brand new skirt from Cache that was originally $100 and I got it for $2. I generally find a lot of better clothing at thrift stores. I only care that I look great, not where the clothes were bought, and I love saving money in that way...so I have more left over to spend on MAC!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 16, 2007)

I will splurge on Foundation, Eyeshadow, and blush and some hair stuff.

I will save on bath and body products, mascara, bronzer, hand cream. I recently decided that I'm going to start saving on lipstick and gloss because I've had HUGE success with Avon rich moisture lipsticks and their glazwears and Rimmels moisture lipsticks and their lipglosses. Any MAC lipsticks from now on will be B2M and any lipglass I have to reeeeally want it.

Good idea for a post.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 16, 2007)

I learned the hard way it's a good idea to splurge on my face.  Damn acne
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am a MAC only girl with make-up and try to splurge on limited collections I LOVE.  I find Sonya Dakar's acne line with a little proactiv usage for that "time of month" to be most effective.

I can use whatever on my hair and body, so I guess I save there.  I also try to save at the grocery too.

Clothing is a splurge because I make every piece last until it pills and falls apart!  Shoes - it depends, but if it's Irregular Choice it's a splurge!

See where my priorities lie?  Horrible...


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

I splurge on: 
1. MAC eyeshadow.. because it's better quality than any other eyeshadow I've come across
2. MUFE eyeliner, UD eyeliner, or MAC fluidline.. because the drug store eyeliners smudge wayy to much (the regular MAC liners also smudge!)
3. MAC makeup brushes.. I never knew how good quality brushes could make a difference, until I actually tried it out. It feels like a dream sweeping across my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
4. Blushes and Bronzers.. because.. I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. hehe never tried the drug store brands.

I save on:
1. Well I slowly but surely figured that MAC, Chanel, and other high end mascaras SUCK. So I'm going to try out my Maybelline mascaras again!

Hehe but right now I'm saving on EVERYTHING.. and I'm not buying anymore makeup until I get a job!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 17, 2007)

I splurge on most items except lipglosses- I like both high end and inexpensive ones, I strictly use OPI Nail Polish with a few exceptions if I need a seasonal colour. I save money on treatments by waxing at home and doing alot of home manicures and pedicures.


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 17, 2007)

I splurge on almost everything...

I Only use Mac Make up because ive noticed the difference big time.. and i  don't break out as much any more..
I use drug store cleaners and toners though.. 
I go to salons mostly to dye my hair i some times do it myself though.. depending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Nail polish's i really don't splurge on i just use what ever.. i have cheapo's and some opi.. depending..
Mascara's like most of you i won't splurge on because high end mascara's don't do anything for me.. they work the same as my cover girl voulme exact i use
Perfume's... i splurge i can't stand cheap smelling perfume's..yuck!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 17, 2007)

I would be splurging a lot more if it weren't for some 'perks'.  

I have a friend who's a beautician, so what would be a splurge on hair & nailcare items, is usually drastically reduced by going with her to Maly's or Industry Source.  

The company I work for has a skincare department, so what could be a serious splurge is reduced by 40% on Jane Iredale foundations, makeup brushes, PomMist finishing spray, creme-to-powder eyeliner and a couple blushes.  In a few years, I think I'll appreciate it even more when I start getting into the serious skincare stuff like Skinceuticals & SkinMedica (TNS).  We've also got some spray-foundation.  Going to check that out at our next employee-event.  =)

Cleansers & lotions: I keep the Boot's 4-in-one towelettes around for lazy nights and use the Olay daily facial towels most other nights.  I usually stock up on the latter when I can get 120 of them for about $10 at Costco.  I buy shower gels & body lotions from Bath & Body works when they run their sales.  I've got major backstock of this stuff in a drawer, DH thinks I'm crazy.  A big bottle of Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizer lasts me a long time.  About the time I see a really good GWP is about the time I'm ready for another bottle!

My splurges are mostly limited to eyeshadow (mostly MAC) and pigments, mascara (BadGal), NARS blushes, MAC beauty powders, primer (UDPP), lipgloss from BE, and some Laura Geller baked products.  My Sephora & MAC wish-lists are pretty horrific.


----------



## nibjet (Dec 21, 2007)

Mascara, I'm using Loreal Voluminous now.  And facewash.. I have equate and aveeno, and I use almay eye makeup remover.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do hair, so I get my hair products/nail polish etc at a discount, so I don't really splurge on those things even though I do purchase high end products.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 21, 2007)

What I save on:
-Mascara
-Shampoo (I don't even use conditioner O_O, I don't have to..)
-Facial Wash
-Body Lotion
-Body Wash (It's Victoria's Secret, but cheap as hell, and probably not good for my skin)
-Lipglosses (I have a ton of Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush glosses, 3 for $15!!!!)
-Nailpolish
-Shaving Gel
-Deodorant

Splurge: (Most everything is MAC)
-Foundation
-Eyeshadow Primer (UDPP)
-Eyeshadows
-Lipsticks
-Lipglosses (the rest are MAC)
-Facial Moisturizer
-Eyeliner
-Lipliner
-Fragrance


----------



## liv (Dec 24, 2007)

Save:
Max Factor Lash Perfection
Revlon Colorstay e/l
PF Mineral Wear fdtn
OPI/Revlon/Sally Hansen nailpolishes
Brushes (Essence of Beauty brushes are really awesome)
Neutrogena sunscreen (although I may switch to Shiseido)
Cetaphil cream moisturizer
Aquaphor
Desert Essence Tea Tree Oil
Lip balm (Dr Pepper Lipsmacker Burt's Bees)

Splurge:
Pretty much all of my other makeup (e/s, blush, face stuff)
MAC #187 (Yep, this expensive but worth it little bastard gets its own line because of it's steep pricetag)
Shower gels (usually Philosophy or BBW; sometimes get these cheap if I'm on a tighter budget when I run out)
Shampoos/conditioner (right now I'm using Aveda Brilliant, although sometimes I do get these on the cheap because my hair is undyed and I rarely blowdry/straighten so I can get away with it)
Body lotions - almost all BBW
Face care - mostly Philosophy, still looking for the perfect skin care regimen
Perfume - I am OBSESSED with things that smell good.  And I can never have enough, even if I've just bought one that I haven't even used yet.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Dec 24, 2007)

I pretty much splurge on everything....though I have recently switched to some body shop skincare since I find it worked very well for me, and significantly cheaper than what I was using before.
I save on eye makeup remover (I still think Rimmel's is the best one I have ever used) though.  I find that generally you pay for the quality of the products.  Even drugstore brands these days are charging 20 dollars for a foundation, so why wouldnt you spend a little bit more and get a foundation that is absolutely amazing?


----------



## kitanaX (Dec 24, 2007)

After skimming most of the posts - I've noticed a lot of people don't splurge on mascaras... I on the other hand, splurge quite a bit on them.  Why? Because I wasn't born with naturally long and curly eyelashes and instead i am born with stubby and short ones so a good mascara for me is worth every penny.  Lancome does make the best mascaras tho hands down.  I've tried and bought pretty much everysingle type they make and I find that Hypnoses is the best for short stubby asian eyelashes.  

I find that drug store brand eyeliners work just as well as department stores. I go back and forth with blush but I stay high end with eyeshadows (because of the pigment count and how easily it can be applied versus the cheap stuff) except for HiP because they make some decent stuff.  If I want a matt color eyeshadow, I can do drugstores.  but if I want an eyeshadow with lots of shimmer, drugstore brands tend to suffer in quality.  

I use to be a die-hard lancome foundation/powder girl - until I met mineral make up.  I tried all sorts of brands, but buttom line, nothing beats Loreal's mineral foundation - 10grams for 7 bux (after bogof at ulta or walgreens).  quality is good enough and I dont use it alone.  I blend with the MAC loose powder (077 with shimmer).  however, for skincare, I stick to Lancome as well for night and day... eventhough I am only 22, I believe in prevenative wrinkle cream as well as a good day lotio with lots of sunscreen power.  As for facewash, St.Ive's face scrubs are a bargain for under 3 bux.  

For hair i use drugstore brands because it does make my hair just as soft if not softer than salon brands.  I've used the expensive stuff before and find them to be well, just expensive and not worth the 20bux a bottle.  As for body, Bath and Body Shop's $5 showergel and aromatherapy lotions, is as fancy as it gets.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 24, 2007)

I splurge on face makeup (powder, blush, foundation, luminizer, etc..). It's usually because I have an extremely difficult time finding things that go with my skin the way I like. My favorite blushes are Shiseido Innocent Rose, Nars Orgasm, and MAC Pearl Blossom b/p. Favorite foundation is Shiseido Stick Foundation. 

I don't spend alot on make-up remover because I find Pond's wipes and Lumene eye-makeup remover work just as well as the counter brands.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2008)

I have gotten to the point where I pretty much splurge on it all, makeup, hair, nails, etc., but I also put it in perspective.  DH and I have worked _really hard _to get where we are right now, so we enjoy the perks, but do so sensibly.  We pay the bills, invest, improve upon the house and save, then have some fun.  

That being said, I also don't shut myself off to any options.  If I see a cool drugstore item, I'll pick it up.  Beauty and fashion are wherever you choose to find them.  

If I had to choose, I would splurge on: 

Hair care: Stylist and products 
Makeup: Foundation, mascara, eyeliners and tools (brushes and lash curlers) 
Skin care 
I would skimp on: 

Makeup: Shadows (L'Oreal HIP are pretty good), blush and lip products. 
Nail Products


----------



## tinadudum (Jan 1, 2008)

splurge on mac every three months, will spend hundreds as I accumilate a list.  feels so good to wait and get a huge bag filled with goodies!!!   
as I gete older, i feel I shy away from drugstore products...
Sephora is my other best friend...  get most of the cleansers, serums, eye makeup removers foundation, etc...
will get mascara at drugstore sometimes, and regret almost any other purchase...


----------



## cloudburst (Jan 1, 2008)

I typically splurge on skincare (moisturizer, serum, eyecream - Lancome, Clinique), and face makeup (concealer, powder - MAC, Dior).  With colour makeup, I go either way - basically I just buy what looks good! I buy drugstore & high end eyeshadows, blushes, pencils (MAC, NARS, Dior, Stila, L'oreal, Anabelle)...but I always, always buy cheap mascara! (Maybelline)

Nail polish wise, I splurge on topcoat (Seche Vite), and mainly buy OPI, but also like Sally Hansen.

For makeup brushes, I really believe you usually get what you pay for - so I splurge on MAC & Shu Uemura.  However, I did once get a great brush from L'oreal!


----------



## macface (Jan 1, 2008)

I dont mind spending big bucks on Foundations,eyeshadows,primers,concealor everything else I would buy drugstore loreal only.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 1, 2008)

I save on:
-Mascara (I currently love CG Lash Blast); I've tried a million high-end brands (Dior, Napoleon, Benefit, etc) and none of them have been worth it.
-Face wash (St. Ives Apricot Scrubs and Phisoderm gel cleanser)
-Body wash and lotion (I buy a bunch of stuff at BBW when everything is on sale, like the day after christmas, and that lasts me all year).
-Nail stuff (I bite my nails _horribly_ so I really only paint my toenails, and cheapie polish is fine for that).
-Foundation! I was a strict high-end-only foundation gal for years until I found Maybelline's Instant Age Rewind cream foundation. It is better than any foundation (high or low end) that I have ever tried.
-Blot powder - I love my $4.99 compact of cornsilk!
-Eye liners - while I do own a lot of MAC liners, I also love L'oreal's liquid liner and NYX's pencil liners, so when I'm short on cash, I choose to purchase those.
-Lip gloss - I mix my own! While I own something like 15 lipglasses, I haven't bought any in a long time. I buy clear gloss and micas and mix my own in little 5gm jars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Haircolour - I've been dying my own hair for years, and now I'm a cosmetology student, so I'm pretty good at it!

I splurge on:
-All other cosmetics - though I love NYX and Milani and buy them occasionally, I'm primarily loyal to MAC, NARS, Lorac, and MUFE for all cosmetics other than the ones listed above.
-Facial skincare (besides cleansers) - I love Shiseido's Extra-smooth Sun Protection Cream SPF36, Lush's Imperialis moisturizer, and Shiseido eye cream.
-Hair products. I love TiGi, CHI, and Kenra styling products, and Biolage, Ion, and Coloresse shampoos & conditioners.
-Hair stylist - I really think it is worth it to get a great haircut. I don't mind paying a decent amount for a great stylist.


----------



## Deena (Jan 2, 2008)

I pretty much splurge on everything too, esp. foundation, mascara and skincare. I save on: shampoo & conditioner, hand & nail stuff(like hand  cream and nail polish),and  facial cleanser(I use Dove soap bar for sensitive skin, which works great for me).


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 12, 2008)

My hair is really resilient (spelling?) so I can use any $3/bottle shampoo/conditioner (herbal essence all the way baby!) and really not do anything else to it... I like being cheap when it comes to haircare.

Body washes, I save. It's quite simple; usually the $3 body wash is actually better for your skin than the $10 body wash.

I save on mascara. I really like Maybelline Full N Soft!

I kinda splurge on foundation I guess... I use Bare Minerals but when I do, the tub lasts forever.

Masque? I save. Queen Helene has saved my life and she will save yours, too.

Nailpolish, it depends. I have 5 or 6 OPI colors and a OPI basecoat and Seche Vite topcoat. I try out trendy colors with NYC and if I like them, I get OPI.

I save on bronzer. Bronzer from Physicians Formula is PERFECT.

Lipgloss? I usually get it from Victorias Secret with those 2 for 10 deals. Same goes for Bath and Body Works. VS, I get the white container minty one and at BBW I get the dark green container minty one. They both go on clear.

I spend $15-$20 on body lotion. I buy only Body Shop Brazil Nut body butter. I've found literally nothing else that works for my skin. This stuff is so perfect.

Then staples, ie deoderant, floss, toothpaste etc, I save. I use degree, crest, and aquafresh. 

Then there are random things that I splurge on. Fekkai Glossing Creme is the only shine anything that has ever hade a difference. I use it about 3 times weekly so the tube lasts like 2 years, which technically means it's not much of a splurge.

Oh, and hair treatments, I go to a $40/cut stylist. I ADORE her. I've never, ever had a hair problem with her. She totally understands my lifestyle and gives me a cut I can style in 5 minutes if I have to, and she teaches me how to. And she also shows me how to style it when I have more time. Mosts stylists would call that extra few muntes a "lesson" and tack on an extra $60! She always gets a really big tip, though. I go to her about, eh, every 6-8 weeks?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 12, 2008)

I splurge on everything except for soap (Dove and Cetaphil all the way). I'm allergic to almost everything in lower end products, so I've found that in order to not be covered in hives 24/7 I have to spend more. You try to find a lower end facial cream that is beeswax and fragarence free with a mineral based spf.


----------



## KellyBean (Apr 8, 2008)

Save:
-St. Ives and Olay skin stuff
-Herbal Essence hair stuff 
-NYC nail polish
-Brucci topcoat
-L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous or Lash Blast
-Lip plump- soap and glory all the way!
-Essence of Beauty brushes

Splurge:
-Perfumes
-Foundation 
-Blush
-Eyeshadows
-MAC brushes


----------



## Kalico (Apr 8, 2008)

I save on facial cleansers, lotions, lip balms, hair care, mascara, foundation (EDM is VERY cheap and better than anything I've spent lots of money on!).

I spend more on face lotion, MU brushes, eyeshadows, lipsticks/glosses, blushes, perfumes, nail polish, liners.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 8, 2008)

Well...I would say that technically, I splurge on everything. All my haircare is Frederic Fekkai. All my body care comes from Bath and Body Works (but I work there so it is kinda expected). My makeup is MAC, Urban Decay, Lancome, or other Sephora brands. My skincare is Patricia Wexler (yay for discounts). Nails, I stick to OPI and Essie. I'd say that if I save on anything, it's mascara and lip gloss. I go Avon for my mascara usually, and my lipglosses are from my store or from VS a lot of the time. Plus the Avon outlet catalogue has some good stuff from time to time, their Mark line is amazing. I have a ton of palettes that I've not used a whole heckuva lot because well, I keep buying MAC. Also sunscreen is another one, because I don't need something powerful, I just need a basic SPF 15 or 20 sunscreen. Fragrance, I go either way. I love a lot of designer ones but my store has ones that I like just as much so it's about 50/50 when it comes to that.

Heck, I would say that I don't really go into drugstores-the local Fred Meyer has everything I need from one for cheaper than any drugstore in the area.


----------



## geeko (Apr 8, 2008)

I save on:
1. Mascara (drugstore brands work as well as counter brands, so i see no pt 
   in forking about a small fortune for a counter brand mascara)
2. Perfumes (I'm not a perfume person...the only perfume i have is a eau de
   toilette Chanel no 5 which was a gift from my mum. I will NEVER buy 
   perfume on my own)
3. Nail polish. Am not a nail polish person. won't splurge on nail polish.
4. foundation (I only have 1 foundation from mac and 1 tinted moisturiser 
   from mac.) I don't believe in having multiple bottles of foundation because
   they look almost all the same to me anyway. lol. When it comes to 
   foundation, I believe in finishin the product before buying a new one. 

I splurge on:
1. Eyeshadows (mostly from MAC)
2. Blushers (mostly from MAC)
3. Lipstuff (mostly from MAC)
4. Eyeliners (mostly from MAC)


----------



## mreichert (Apr 8, 2008)

-Facial Care: moisturizers, eye creams, etc.
-Foundation and Powders
-Eye Shadows
-Blushes


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

I save on teeth whitening. I get the professional stuff from the dentist for only $15.00/tube now that I've had my teeth impressions made. So, that's always really nice (even though I don't need much...just touch ups) I wouldn't mind buying some for people and having them use basic teeth whitening trays because the results are really good..and some people really need it...ew haha...But besides that after reading this thread I really don't save on much! I guess mineral makeup because samples last forever? Oh, and I save on makeup brushes. I use Sonia Kashuk's! I need to save on gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I splurge on everything! except face care and hair - which I need to start doing! ie: good salon shampoo, and some expensive face creams...there is just too many to choose from. I use one by Nuetrogena (I got two free online in a promotion, Neutrogena AntiOxidant Age Reverse Day Lotion) in the day as my moisturizer and one at night that smells AMAAZZZINGG by Olay (Age Defying Intensive Nourishing Night Cream) though. Never too young (I'm 19!) to start preventing aging right... ;P

Make-up...clothes...fashion jewelry...etc...


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 9, 2008)

From the drug store I buy mascara, lip balm, body wash, nail polish, lip gloss... I use Garnier fresh facial care because my face likes it. I have a bunch of Physician's Formula products, but those aren't terribly cheap, especially considering they are from the drug store. I go through plenty of their translucent mineral wear veiling powder. I get most of my pencil eyeliners as well as some of my lipliners and lipsticks from the drug store, too. I save on hair colour by doing my own, be it all over colours, foils, etcetera. I get my lightening and colouring products from a local store called the Hair Dressers' Market.

I splurge on my hair with Redken products (as my hair is a fussy thing). My favourite formula of their shampoo/conditioner is the All Soft. I buy MAC concealer, blush, eyeshadows, paints, paint pots, pigments, brushes, shadesticks and fluidlines. I also buy some MAC lipstick, pencil eyeliners and lipliners. I turn to smashbox for foundation primer. I definitely splurge on foundation (MAC studio stick). I also favour expensive hair cuts, but when I'm short on cash I'll save by doing my own trim.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 15, 2008)

well i usually splurge on whatever i have read good reviews on. doesn't matter if its a blush or a foundation.
but what i don't do is go into a makeup counter like ysl dior or chanel and just ask for lets say a pink lipstick....
unless its a special shade of pink or has awesome staying power
hope it made sense


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 16, 2008)

For me, I buy what I like whether it is high or low end.  Though generally, I do go low end on mascara (have yet to be wowed by a high end brand), soap, shampoo, conditioner, and nailpolish because for the most part, I think they are mostly the same and the difference between the ends is minimal.

When it comes to makeup I do mix high and low end because there are some pretty stellar colors and brands on the low end side of things (Milani, NYX, HIP) as well as the high end (MAC, Urban Decay, Shu).  Same for skin care, hair care, body.  If I like it, I buy it so long as I feel the price is justifiable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I have to say that I do splurge on brushes because there really is a quality difference in them.


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm very picky. When I find something I like, I typically stick with it. If I use something that is high-end, it's because all the low-end versions have failed me and I am bitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also find that I am a mid-range consumer. I typically don't do cheap, and I definitely don't do ridiculously expensive. Middle of the road works best for me.

*Splurge:*
Hair products: Joico, Paul Mitchell, Chi. I don't do drugstore shampoo or conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Foundation/Concealer/Powders: Prescpriptives, MAC, looking into other high-end brands...
Eyeshadow: All MAC so far, but looking into other brands. I don't do drugstore e/s...period.
Eyeliner: MAC. I have been disgusted and disappointed by d/s eyeliner time and time again. I will gladly pay $15-16 for eyeliner now.
Blush: MAC and Nars so far. Highly pigmented and high quality works for me.
Face Wash: Clinique. It's my HG cleanser as of Feb '08

*Save:*
Mascara: Loreal. Can't justify buying $24 mascara just to throw it out in 3 months
Lipgloss: Mixture b/t Rimmel, MAC, and Loreal. I collect the Loreal Colour Juice.
Lipliner: Mix b/t MAC and Rimmel. Rimmel wins normally.
Moisturizer: Dove or something. As long as it's mild, it's good.
Body wash/soap: Dove
Other household stuff...Gotta be cheap here to afford all the expensive makeup


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 20, 2008)

What I save on? Clothing. I only buy clothing at Ross. I also only own a pocketbook, basic black. I have like 4 or 5 work uniforms, a few pairs of sneaks, slippahs (flip flops) and one real pair of shoes. 
Splurge? That would be makeup. I wear it to work, I don't have a nightlife-I work at night. It's all high end shadows-Dior, every duo that NARS has, only Nars blushes, and very high end lipsticks. I cut and colour my hair at home (because I am liscenced,lol), so I save there...


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 20, 2008)

im all about MAC! except i do find HIP cream liners to be better than MACs fluidline (when used as a liner). when it comes to face cleansing stuff ill use drugstore brands because they work just fine. but i am starting to use MACs skincare line and FALLING IN LOVE WITH THEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and TIGI BED HEAD PRODUCTS! gotta love bed head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so makeup.. i *splurge*
brushes.. *splurge*
hair.. i *splurge*
skincare.. starting to *splurge *

so pretty much you can say.. im *BROKE**!*


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 20, 2008)

blah! pigments - its slowly killing me!! I also splurge on lippies - I have so many....

I save on hair stuff - I dont use a lot of it and I would rather have a pretty clip than designer shampoos!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 20, 2008)

I splurge on everything, haha. But esp. on makeup (mac & clinique are my faves) and on hair and lush products. I looooove lush.


----------



## .:jinx:. (Apr 21, 2008)

i save on mascaras, and my foundation is just like 7$ maybelline .  i majorly splurge on eyeshadows!  im all about bright colours and quality for my eyes.  i never used brushes until a week ago when i bought 2 MAC ones so im not sure if that counts as splurge or save.  i used to save, now i splurge


----------



## xiahe (May 5, 2008)

*SAVE:*
* lip balms, glosses.  for glosses I generally use VS Beauty Rush [they usually have sales/deals on those, tho] or C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shines - both brands are pretty inexpensive.  for balm/chapstick I just those Carmex Click Sticks!  $0.88 and they're the best things EVERRR imo.
* eyeliner.  Revlon Colorstay pencil - the only eyeliner I'll splurge on is MAC Fluidline).
* blush.  Jane has some nice blushes along with NYX.
* powder.  I don't use powder very often - usually just to set concealer or lightly dust my face after applying a TM or something.  I like Physicians Formula Mineral powder.
* mascara!  I LOOOOVE Almay's One Coat Nourishing Triple Effect!!!  The only department store mascara I have tried (and also LOVED but not the $23 price tag!) is Lancome's Definicils.
* shampoo/conditioner.  herbal essences/tresseme does it for me!
* bath products.  I use stuff from bath & body works at times but imo that stuff isn't overly expensive and they always have sales & deals on all of their stuff!
* nail polish!  i love L'Oreal & Sally Hansen & Revlon!
* eye makeup remover
*
SPLURGE:*
* skincare.  I use Clinique's Acne Solutions line (the foaming cleanser & toner).
* tinted moisturizer.  I use Clinique's Moisture Sheer Tint SPF 15 =)
* eyeshadows.  I have noticed a huuuge difference between drugstore shadows (except for NYX!  those shadows are awesome) & department-store ones.  I'm a MAC-addict.
* concealer.  I splurge on undereye concealer but for blemishes I just use Almay's Clear Complexion concealer because I haven't found a GOOD high-end concealer that contains salicylic acid.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 5, 2008)

I splurge on everything makeup related.I don't use any drugstore makeup products but I do buy my face wash and moisturizer stuff from drugstores though and some of my hair stuff too.


----------



## 3jane (May 6, 2008)

splurge:
- liquid foundation, concealer: Lancome, largely b/c I can score GWPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- blush: NARS, Kevyn Aucoin...
- shampoo: Matrixx Amplify
- brow gel: Anastasia, or my brows can get unruly
- liner: UD 24/7
- primer: UDPP
- nails: Lippmann, OPI... but I always do them myself, so still cheaper than manicures
- perfume

varies:
- mascara: constantly trying new ones, or I'll often layer two (one being DS the other HE)
- eyeshadow/lipstick: sometimes NARS, but often the Lancome GWP
- brushes: scored some awesome Lancome brush sets at Marshalls, and a few Posh ones
- most hair styling stuff: sometimes free Bumble & Bumble, otherwise I bite the bullet and get the products (and I get my hair done for free, so that goes a long way to justify the splurging)


save:
- body wash: soap
- scrub: trader joe's grapefruit salt scrub = ridiculously soft skin
- face wash, body moisturizer: Cetaphil
- MU remover, face moisturizer, sunscreen: Neutrogena
- powder foundation: Phys Formula pressed mineral powder
- hairspray: tresemme 
- bronzer: got one GWP and that's lasting me
- lip balm/gloss: don't really use...


----------



## Pimpinett (May 6, 2008)

My preferred skincare regime is very inexpensive, but I honestly don't think I'm scrimping on it - I've tried oodles of high-end, pricey skincare products and my skin is just as happy, if not happier, with a basic, simple cleansing lotion and toner from a Swedish pharmacy brand, a great, efficient Eucerin moisturizer, pharmacy sunscreens and Aspirin scrub. 

Same goes for my brushes, loose powder, eyebrow pencils, false eyelashes and many of my basic eyeshadows - I buy artist brushes, Kryolan eyeshadows, Grimas pencils, and so on, and get great quality without paying a lot of extra cash for glamourous packaging that I don't need anyway.

I wash my body with soap and use cheap body moisturizers, inexpensive medical hand salves and lip balms, and I buy cheap hair products, although I'm not very happy with my hair lately and have been thinking of trying high-end stuff to see if it makes any difference.

I'm willing to splurge on MAC paints and paint pots, though, because I wear them every day and love the quality, as well as foundations and mascaras, and I'm a total perfume snob. I also like my compact powder and lipsticks to look pretty for touch-ups, so I'll splurge on them, too.


----------



## TDoll (May 8, 2008)

I splurge on 95% of my makeup.  I save on things like liquid liner, translucent powder (which I rarely use) clear brow gel, and mascara.

I definitely splurge on hair care products.  I use all Aveda shampoos, conditioners, and styling products.  WITH THE EXCEPTION of hairspray...I love the John Frieda crystal clear blonde hairspray that you can get at the drugstore.

I splurge on my cleansers and moisturizers, but save on things like makeup remover wipes.  I don't see buying the more expensive MAC wipes when you have to re-purchase so often.

I save on body lotions and usually get my body washes/exfoliating scrubs from BBW


----------



## vandael (May 9, 2008)

I'm a monster beauty junkie, so I like to try everything at least once. But I guess I do a decent mix of high- and low-end products I believe work best for me:

SAVE:
- Cetaphil gentle cleanser
- Nivea Moisuturing toner
- Olay Complete moisturizer
- Biore pore strips
- Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque
- Loreal Advanced eye cream (night)
- Dove Shampoos & Conditioners
- Dove cleansing bars
- Monistat Chafing Relief gel (fab primer!)
- NYX eyeshadows & jumbo eye pencils
- Loreal HIP and Ulta liners
- Coastal Scent brushes
- Everyday Minerals foundation, powders, blushes, & brushes
- NYC nail polish & liners

SPLURGE:
- Clinique Take the Day Off makeup remover
- MAC Fast Response eye cream (day)
- Skin Food BB cream
- MAC Fix+
- MAC brushes
- MAC, Lancome, Stila, Nars e/s, powder, & blushes
- Lancome mascara!!! 
- Kerastase Ciment Thermique
- Haircuts

I guess great makeup and a good skin routine go hand-in-hand, but I tend to splurge more on makeup since I have pretty clear skin. I attribute it to genes and religious makeup removal. I never go to bed with makeup on and every now and then I like to give my face a break and go makeup-free. But when picking a product, I love drugstore makeup for experimenting and department store/high-end cosmetics for better color payoff.


----------



## PBunnieP (May 12, 2008)

Cheap: Body Care [lotions, wash etc], self tanner, nail polis, mascara [i do own 1-2 expensive ones - dior & Lancome], blush/contour, lip liner, pencil eyeliner, makeup brushes [the most i ever spent on a brush was $20], eye makeup remover, hair care

Splurge: MAC Fluidline, Lush Face Masks, face peels [liquid exfoliator not scrub.... $25 Cad/bottle], Toner, Powder foundations/Powders [$20-38 CAD/each], Tinted Moisturizer [right now i'm using a $50 CAD _ BB Cream]

INDECISIVE:
Sometimes I can't decide between high or low end... I always seem to think there is a better one out there =.="
-Face care [mix of high & low...constantly rotating]
-Liquid Foundations [I'm quite pale so the colour match is ok but i'm oily so quickly and can't seem to find one that doens't irritate my acne prone skin]
-Eyeshadows [I own a few MAC ones but I'm so bad at applying shadow that i dunno if it's even worth it]


----------



## Trista (May 13, 2008)

I save on foundation since I hardly wear it. I also save on most perfumed body lotion since my skin has become so sensitive to certain body products- I had the worst reaction to Bath and Body Works lotion (boohoo!). 
I splurge on everything else which is why I am so broke. My worst splurges have to be on eyeshadows, lipsticks and skin care products.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 3, 2008)

Splurge:
Pigments because I know that they'll last a long time
Tools because they're more important than the makeup a lot of the times
Curl-defining foam because it's the only one that works
Blush, although the ones I have now from MAC are from a CCO for like $10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyeshadows because they show up well
Foundations because they are the thing to touch my skin
and bases because they make a huge difference.

Save:
Lip products, especially balms
Shampoo
Conditioner. Once I got the Redken liters which were 2 for 29.99. If I see the same deal again, I'll definitely do it because the bottles lasted forever (about 8 months) and I really liked the results.
Leave in conditioner (aka kid's detangler)
most of my skincare. I like Neutrogena and Biore, though I've been lusting over dermalogica.
nail care (Sally Hansen rocks my socks)
Makeup remover
Mascara
eyeliner (NYC pencils are my fave)
Haircut ($30, but I trust my hairstylist)


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 4, 2008)

Save:
shampoo, conditioner, cleanser, facial moisturizer (only because all of the high end ones I've tried have just ruined my skin), facial scrubs, body scrubs, lip  balm, body lotion

Semi Splurge:
shower Gel, sometimes body scrub, some hair products (my hairspray and texturizer), nail polish

Splurge
all cosmetics! and maybe a facial masque or treatment


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

splurge:
- mac brushes!!! i am all for great brushes or else you'd get nowhere!
- nyx stuff from cherry culture because it's so darn cheap! lol
- forever 21 clothing because again, it's cheap and super cute
- hair salons!!! feeling good after you get a haircut/dye is very important
- clinique 3 step system - i will pretty much always buy these at the drop of a hat because they are my staples

save:
- hair spray!! they're all the same........ kind of heh 
- shampoo/conditioner
- razors! for shaving! some are like $11? oh hell no! lol. almost as much as a mac e/s!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 4, 2008)

I splurge on: videogames eventhough it's not in this topic. lol. But foundations and powders.. and a bronzer (i'm thinking of buying the big cargo bronzer.. use it all the time) and I did on mascara a couple of months ago.. lancome.. hypnose.. SO worth it.. I normally don't though.. and eyeshadow.. definite.. and udpp
Perfume too. I'll pay whatever for a good scent. (Dior Addict is my staple)
I save on hair products and face products.. puuuure drugstore stuff. Except my moisturizer I use with my make up.. that's Dior.. (smells bad.. works miracles)
Hair cuts too... 30 bucks 
Nail stuff, don't really care.
Lipsticks i'll go either way.. I wouldn't buy MAC lipstick unless it was for a special occasion type thing.
Pencil liner.. I refuse to pay money for pencil liners..
Blush.. not to keen on blush. I barely wear the stuff actually.. down here (on the island) it's like 'whoa you're wearing blush' so I hardly wear it.
lip liner.. that's something that doesn't need to be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Lalai (Jun 7, 2008)

I splurge on base make-up: foundation, powder and primer. The other stuff I can save on because they're not as important. Foundation is probably the most important thing because if your foundation looks crap, your whole make-up does too


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I save money when it comes to: hair care, nail polish, make-up cleansers, lip moisturizers

I spurge on: skin care (moisurizers, night creams, proactiv), MMU, gloss, blushes, eyeshadows


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

I save on mascara
I splurge on everything else
is that ok?


----------



## static_universe (Jul 1, 2008)

I save on mascara (Cover Girl and Rimmel), make up removers, lotions, hair care, chapstick (DCT omg), eyeliner pencils, and brushes (though I'm starting to get nicer brushes). 

I splurge on MAC and UD eyeshadows, foundation, UDPP, Fluidlines, and Origins things.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 1, 2008)

MAC eyeshadows, paint pots and pigments


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 10, 2008)

*I splurge on: *

lid primers 
*EYESHADOWS* 
makeup brushes 
liquid eyeliners 
loose powders / foundations (to an extent ^_^) 
*I save on: *

lip glosses / balm 
mascara 
some eyeliners (I still love my black Rimmel Exaggerate... I just can't seem to let it go!) 
blush 
eye makeup removers 
shampoo / conditioner / bodywash 
facial cleansers / moisturizers (but I don't cheap out THAT much - you only have one skin) 

I don't use lipstick or nail products :-o 
And all I do to style my hair is brush it and throw on a few bobby pins... haha, I just like my hair the way it is?


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoops, deleted. 
Double post ^_^


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2008)

i go cheap on body washes, body moisturizers,lip balm, facial scrubs, mascara, hair dye

my shampoo is carried in pharmacies; john ferida red collection. It's about 10$ a bottle CAD, which is still kinda expensive.  I stick to aveeno moisturizer for my skin. St ives scrubs for my face. neutrogena scrub for my body...

I go higher end with other things like;
makeup, facial moisturizer, hair repair kits, perfumes
occasionally i'll go to the body shop or lush for some body/bath stuff, but only when im feeling saucy.


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 13, 2008)

I splurge on almost everything.  Shampoo, face products expecially eyeliner and cleanser, food because I have to eat so carefully.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 14, 2008)

I spend moderately... My high end splurges include eyeshadow and foundation and sometimes blush. 

I'm a biiiig drugstore buyer. Wet n Wild lipliner really does the trick for me. I enjoy playing with different drug store mascara and blushes, so I have an idea of what I DO want when I go to a MAC counter or something... I hate going into a MAC counter with no clue as to what I want... I get really anxious if I don't have an idea of what I'm going to spend.


----------



## hedgehog2484 (Aug 30, 2008)

Save - 

mascara, since I want to replace it often
body wash, soap, etc. since I go through it quickly
basics like make-up remover pads, nail polish remover, etc.

Save because I like the cheaper stuff better - 
shampoo and conditioner.  i prefer V05 to salon brands.  i go through it quickly because i have long hair and because it's so cheap.  however, if i preferred higher end haircare, i would probably buy it.  

Splurge - 

eyeshadows and nailpolish.  they all seem different ... :/
moisturizers ... the fewer breakouts the better
foundations and powders ... one of the few make-up items i know i will use up.  also same thing about the breakouts.


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

anything lushhh


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 31, 2008)

I splurge on anything, mainly because I find the quality to me far superior.

I will try drugstore mascaras even though my holy grail is Dior Ultimeyes but thats about it.


----------



## liv (Aug 31, 2008)

I will take the occasional splurge on most anything except for:

pencil eyeliner...I don't know, it seems like you waste a lot with sharpening and whatnot?  I mostly prefer gel liners nowadays though.

nail polish - Rarely will I buy expensive nail polish (I have bought a Lippmann, which was $16) because I love China Glaze and you can get it super cheap on some websites.  And I find that expensive formulas are really not any different, and are sometimes worse.

Mascara - I really like Max Factor Lash Perfection, and I don't think I'd be willing to spend over ~$15 for a mascara since they turn so fast.

Face creams - I'm young, so using sunscreen and basic moisturizers I can get at the drugstore is working fine for me now.  I'll wait til I get in my 30s/40s before I start buying creams that are $50 and up. =]

I think that's about it!


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2008)

Must admit that lately, the only thing I like to *splurge* on are dermatologicaly tested face products - Avene, Gatineau, Shiseido.
Although I use also Garnier, but these above are my _must haves_. 

Considering makeup, lately I'm all into mineral makeup so I bought quite a bit of mineral eyeshadows, foundation, blushes, etc. Mostly it's Meow, Fyrinnae and Pure Luxe. Nothing expensive but indeed good and I'm really satisfied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But, I have a wish list where are some more expensive brands like Helena Rubinstein (foundation), Christian Dior (lip glosses), MAC (mostly pigments), etc. All I need now is money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The things I *save* on are definitely body lotions, hair shampoo, conditioner, hair dye and stuff like that.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Sep 3, 2008)

I *splurge* on: MAC; Fluidlines, Power Point Pencils, Paintpots and Pigments..
I *save* on: Pretty much everything else since all I use is NYX and MAC.. (And 2 Urban Decay items)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2008)

I splurge on almost everything unfortunately for my wallet. Primers, foundations, powders, blushes, luminizers, lip gloss, lipstick, lipliner, eyeliner, eyeshadow, toners, body lotions, showe gels and soaps, heat protectant sprays and shine sprays, straightener, curling iron.

I save on mascara, tinted moisturizer, some lipglosses and some eyeliners, cleansers, facial moisturizers, brow powder and gel, shampoo and conditioner, mousse.


----------



## Jenneh (Sep 15, 2008)

*Splurge:
*- Moisturizer (Lancôme Aqua Fusion with SPF 15 or Lancôme Hydra Zen)
- Toner (Lancôme Tonique Clarté [been wanting to try the new Tonique Radiance])
- Cleanser/Cleansing Oil (Shu Uemura A/O Cleansing Oil)
- Foundation (Chanel Teint Innocence in 0.5 Intensity - Alabatre)
- Concealer (MAC Moisturecover in NW20 [the shade is a bit too dark, so I have to blend it with other concealers])

*Intermediate:
*- Eyeshadow
- Eyeliner
- Blush
- Lipgloss
- Lipstick
*
Save:
*- Mascara (I don't use it often and when I do I tend to just buy drugstore brands, since mascara tend to have a shorter shelf-life; plus, I pretty much always get free mascaras from Lancôme for GWPs, so I just use those when I get them)
- Hair Products (Pantene Pro-V for shampoo and conditioner, as well as most hair products [ie. hairspray, mousse, etc.]; the most I splurge on is a leave-in conditioner and it's TIGI's Bedhead Ego Boost Split End Mender [~$15])
- Body Products (Lotion and Bodywash, I tend to just use whatever smells good)


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 16, 2008)

splurge: foundation, powder, mascara, eye shadow, brow pencil, blush, lip gloss, lip stick, lip balm, professional skin care (bioelements), professional hair care, hair dye

save: razors, shaving cream, body wash, body scrubs, body lotion

I splurge on anything that goes on my face so I have to make up for it with my body care products!  I use Vaseline Cocoa Butter Lotion and St. Ives Apricot scrub for my body lotion and exfoliator.  I use whatever body wash that looks and smells nice when I run out.  I would never use those products on my face but they are great for my body.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 16, 2008)

Splurge: All makeup and skincare.  My mom ingrained in me good skin care habits, and I don't think of it as a treat to care for my skin.  I save in other ways so the money isn't a problem.  

Save: Hair--i use the Suave shampoo that's analogous to Biolage...I swear it smells/feels exactly the same and I can't tell a difference. 

I keep my own fingernails trimmed and filed, so no manis, but I do splurge on the pedicure every so often.  

Body wash too, I use a brand from Target that smells heavenly...it's in their Boots line, Lemon Verbena and Thyme Milk. 

Also, I save big time on perfume...my favorite scent (don't laugh!!) is the Nightmare Before Christmas perfume that they released as a novelty item!  I get millions of compliments and people wondering why they can't find that scent in a department store, LOL.


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eyeshadow And Blush


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have more lip products than i know what to do with!  and perfume, i have waayyyy too much.  my perfume obsession is really bad, since they're pretty expensive.  and i always find myself spending when i see that i will get a gift with purchase with it.  it's just an incentive for me


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 16, 2008)

splurge: 
- shampoo & conditioner! i can't STAND drugstore shampoo's & conditioners, so much silicone (minus a select few) that it weighs my hair down and makes my colour so dull. 
- foundation
- concealer
- mascara (i used to save until i discovered diorshow blackout, HG!)

In the middle:
Eyeshadows
Liner
Blush
Skincare (bad I know... I'm gonna invest in some good skincare next month!)

Save:
Lipstick & lipgloss - I don't wear it a huge amount
Razors
Shaving cream (Tesco mens shaving foam hha!)
Body Wash
Body Lotion
Make up wipes - Johnsons baby wipes will do!! 
Nail Polishes
Pencil eyeliner


----------



## Asphyxia (Sep 16, 2008)

Splurge: Moisturizers, eyeshadows, cosmetic brushes, and perfume (Coco Mademoiselle)

Save: wipes (make up remover) from Wal-Mart, sometimes they will have 2 bundles as a bonus wrapped together. 

mascara- I don't believe in paying over $10 for this stuff.


----------



## fresh76 (Sep 17, 2008)

Splurge:
- skincare
- foundation
- lipgloss (i find cheaper brands dry my lips out quicker)
- blush
- brushes
- shampoo & conditioner

Save:
- eyeliner
- eyeshadow (i rarely wear it)
- mascara
- lipliners
(and pretty much everything else)


----------



## MadameXK (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how to divide these, as I hardly ever buy drugstore brands, so I'll divide it into Save (drugstore/Target), Normal (higher end), Splurge (luxury brands)

Save:
Eye-Make Up Remover (L'Oreal)
Hair dryer (Bed Head)
Moisturizer (Vaseline, Neutrogena/Aveeno SPF)

Normal:
Eye-shadow (MAC, UD, NARS)
Eye-liner (MAC)
Lipstick (MAC, NARS)
Lipgloss (MAC, NARS, Smashbox)
Eyebrows (Stila)
Moisturizer (Clinique all about eyes)
Blush (NARS)
Highlight (NARS, Benefit)
False Eyelashes (MAFU, Sephora brand)
Make-Up Brushes (MAC, Sephora brand)
Concealer (MAC)

Splurge:
Mineral Foundation (Laura Mercier)
Eye-shadow (Dior palettes)
Lipstick (Dior, Guerlain)
Moisturizer (Shu Uemura night cream)
Hair products (Kerastase)
Body lotion (Bliss)
Perfume (Dior)
Bronzer (Dior)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 30, 2008)

Items I splurge on:
Perfumes: 40 perfumes to 1 girl - doesn't make sense
Hair Products; Fekkai & Korrs will only do!
Cosmetics; I don't just put anything on my face!
Fresh Vegtables & low gristle beef; tasty!
Nutrition Supplements; I suffer from a vitamin deficiency - so i buy $$$$ super awesome vitamins 
Nail Varnish: Oh, Chanel - how you break my bank! 


Items I save on:
Bath & body Works products; when they have their sales - i stock up and save lots of $$$$$
Food; if soups & seafoods are on sale - I buy them up!
Clothes & Shoes: I bargain hunt when I can at Off Saks, Norstrom Rack & Nieman Marcus Outlet - esp shoes! i get GREAT prices and know how to hunt!!
Furniture: I'm a Rococo Chic / French Country lover. Alot of my furniture is from antique stores or I bought it used and refurbished it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not all is $$$ but when i find a treasure it's worth it..


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 30, 2008)

The main things that I save on are loose powder, mascara, moisturizer (body), scrubs, handcream, lip balm, nailpolish remover, eyeliner pens (just love Gosh for that!), hairspray, and I do also buy drugstore make up here and there when I find something that I really like. I buy those not only because they are cheap but because I've found products that work for me and I don't neet the need to update them to high end stuff when the cheaper does the job

The main things that I splurge on are foundation, eyeshadows, blush, lipglos and lipstick, shampoo and conditioner and other hairstuff, moisturizer (face), skincare in general.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 30, 2008)

I splurge on my face products. Purity by Philosophy is the only facial cleanser/toner/makeup remover that has improved the condition of my skin. I'm not prone to acne, but I have red cheeks, and since I've used that soap and their face lotion it's less red.  I also don't skimp out on eyeshadows and eyeshadow bases.  I will also splurge on brushes.  I notice a huge difference.

Is it saving if your hair dresser hooks you up with at-cost hair products?  I have a cheap Revlon straightener that I love, and I only buy cheap nail polish/removers.  I have no problems buying drugstore lipglosses/balms/body washes


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 30, 2008)

I splurge on MAC eyeshadows and lipsticks, and Studio Fix. Vavoom (I hate the stickiness with hair sprays)

Save on BB&W (I don't go anymore unless there is the semi-annual sale or a mail coupon), eyeliner, nail polish, shampoo and conditioner, makeup wipes, moisturizer


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't really "slurge" on anything, but items I'm all for saving on are mascaras & lip liners.  I can very rarely tell the difference between high end &  drugstore brands on those.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, my splurges:

eating out (EVERYDAY for lunch MON-FRI and 3x's on the weekend)
My nails and toes EVERY 2 weeks Like clockwork
My clothes
My kids clothes (My daughters are 14 and 13 so you know we gotta be tight!! LOL)
My shoes I literally have about 2 closets of shoes...some only worn to try on swore I'd find something to wear but you know how that goes.

some facial care items b/c of my issues I spend a lot on Derm visits and prescriptions for my face and hair items,
 Now I'll have to add foundation to my splurge list since I've tried MAC and love it!!
Perfumes Only name brands!

*non splurges:*

mascara, eyeshadow is a mixture I own some NARS and MUFE and drugstore shadows, milani, nyx, sally girl, ulta, and even some wales palettes but no MAC yet b/c i'm still learning why spend the money now, lip glosses anything as long as it looks and feels good, that's all that comes to mind right now...


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

I splurge on makeup and skincare.  I tend to be cheap on haircare and nails.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Splurge:

*-Makeup...with the exception of a few drugstore faves, most of my makeup I splurge on.
*-Hair products...with the exception of hair dye, which I do myself and loooove L'Oreal's Feria
*-Skincare products
*-Perfume
*-Philosophy body products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Save:

*-Clothes...I clearance shop for clothes most of the time and usually only splurge on something if I know its going to get a lot of use
*-Shoes...with the exception of Nikes, Rocket Dogs, and Sketchers lol
*-Purses...I get tired of a purse after about a month, so there is really no point in me purchasing a bag costing more than $30 or $40 dollars
*-Nail polish
*-Jewelry...I tend to lose jewelry like crazy, so I'll buy the $2 earrings over the $200 ones anyday of the week


----------



## proudpiscean (Dec 10, 2008)

I buy drugstore brand body wash, deodorant, nail polish, lotions, mascara, lipstick & gloss, facial cleanser & moisturizer, and even makeup brushes. I save on manicures/pedicures by doing them myself. I also save by doing my own hair and facials.

I will splurge on primer, foundation, blush, eyeshadows, eyeliner, shampoo and conditioners. I try to save money by buying shampoo & conditioners from Trade Secret when they have it on sale and I pick up makeup/brushes from the CCO's to get a discount when I can.

I think I have a good mix of high-end and low-end products.


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a HUGE drugstore fan buying things there like mascaras, makeup, false lashes, hair styling products and such.  I will splurge on MAC, NARS, MUF, Urban Decay etc makeup cause the colors are really vibrant and doesn't take alot to really show on the skin.  Mascaras have to be replaced every few months which I find buying high end would be such a waste of money.  I use drugstore brand moisturizers such as Neutrogena for day time and high end moisturizer such as Cle de Peau for night time bc your skin does the most healing at night.  Eye creams though I most always buy high ends just bc I feel that's the area that really needs to be taken care of.  Facial wash and exfoliant can be bought drugstore brand bc you really don't need high end brands to wash off dirt from your face.. =)


----------

